# Decided to jump in....



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been lurking on this forum for several months now and after some thought decided to go face first in building a kitbox. I'm working in a relatively tight spot in the backyard and if you're familiar with patio homes then you get the idea 

It's measurements are 8x4x4 divided into 3 compartments and that equates to roughly 2'8" x 4 x 4. Still have to get the wall, perches, roof, and doors in but after doing this with no help this weekend I think I got a nice portion done.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You're off to a good start bro, keep it up! You'll have birds in there in there in no time.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon,homes/ coops,exercise pens.??*



thatshimman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking on this forum for several months now and after some thought decided to go face first in building a kitbox. I'm working in a relatively tight spot in the backyard and if you're familiar with patio homes then you get the idea
> 
> It's measurements are 8x4x4 divided into 3 compartments and that equates to roughly 2'8" x 4 x 4. Still have to get the wall, perches, roof, and doors in but after doing this with no help this weekend I think I got a nice portion done.


i am intrigued-even if a hobby--you will be caring for wildlife,,excellent.//.i could not find any good ideas for such a structure,,so i invented my own,,no pictures-sorry,,-but beware that it needs to be able to be cleaned out,,varmit proof,,housing with heat/out of the elements--with an exercise area-for wing action,,..i even have a nite light,and radio--they like talk radio or rock and roll/oldies but goodies..,,,good luck--have fun,,i do--sincerely james waller


----------

